
Failover Architectures: The Infrastructural Excess of the Data Centre Industry - longdefeat
https://failedarchitecture.com/failover-architectures-the-infrastructural-excess-of-the-data-centre-industry/
======
wmf
There may be an interesting debate to be had about the role of the Jevons
Paradox in cloud computing but this article just hints at it. Poetic FUD is
still FUD.

------
tatersolid
This article is content-free blather with a show-off vocabulary. I am dumber
for having read even half of it.

